# Grow Tent question..



## Phlip5150 (Apr 18, 2021)

I know there are several threads on Grow Tents. My question is, is a 48"×48"×72" big enough for a full grown Argentine? The only ones that are 8' long are 5' high which is WAY too tall and too much space to try and heat up? Any help on this is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## rantology (Apr 18, 2021)

6 feet will be a bit small (if you have to go with this size maybe consider getting a smaller blue female?)- the minimum recommended length is generally 8 feet... in terms of heating a large space - it kind of depends on what the ambient temps are in the room the enclosure will be in, but grow tents are generally pretty well insulated and hold heat well - as long as the room outside is not really cold the basking lights and what ever else you have for light should be able to provide ample ambient temperatures for it.


----------



## Phlip5150 (Apr 18, 2021)

rantology said:


> 6 feet will be a bit small (if you have to go with this size maybe consider getting a smaller blue female?)- the minimum recommended length is generally 8 feet... in terms of heating a large space - it kind of depends on what the ambient temps are in the room the enclosure will be in, but grow tents are generally pretty well insulated and hold heat well - as long as the room outside is not really cold the basking lights and what ever else you have for light should be able to provide ample ambient temperatures for it.


I have an Argentine B&W. That's why I was asking because knowing the 8 foot requirement the only 8 foot Grow Tents that I could find were 8 foot long 4 foot wide and 6.6 foot tall. WAY too tall.


----------



## Julieonna (Apr 21, 2021)

Phlip5150 said:


> I know there are several threads on Grow Tents. My question is, is a 48"×48"×72" big enough for a full grown Argentine? The only ones that are 8' long are 5' high which is WAY too tall and too much space to try and heat up? Any help on this is GREATLY appreciated.


Thats about the size I use. I have it set up in a closet without the doors. My Tegu free roams though and rarely goes in there. Also he is a Blue, so he is not the size of a Black or Red.
I think the size is good as long as you balance your Temps and allow him/her to free roam every day a bit for exercise and stimulation...


----------



## Skullson (Apr 21, 2021)

I had my tegu in the 8x4x4 Vivosun grow tent for a while. It worked, but I can tell not having clear vision to the room made her more skittish when I would enter. She is now in a 6x3x3 and way more calm( also now free roams 50% of the time). I think she is more calm and relaxed with the slight reduction in size, but clear view to her world. She also is a female and on the smaller size for a B&W. If you have to go for a smaller space just make sure you can also provide good free roaming opportunity. They are very curious and love to explore! Even if I had her in a 10x4x4 she would still prefer to free roam and have her smaller space. From what I’ve gathered, of course they all have their own personality!
Best of luck!


----------



## Phlip5150 (Apr 22, 2021)

I needed up buying the 8x6x4. I am going to lay it on its side so it will be 8 feet long x 6 feet wide x 4 feet tall. Its supposed to get here by Friday. Right now she has been in a 4x2x2 which is obviously way too small. Right now she id only 2 feet long. Thank You all for the input. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## rantology (Apr 22, 2021)

Phlip5150 said:


> I needed up buying the 8x6x4. I am going to lay it on its side so it will be 8 feet long x 6 feet wide x 4 feet tall. Its supposed to get here by Friday. Right now she has been in a 4x2x2 which is obviously way too small. Right now she id only 2 feet long. Thank You all for the input. I truly appreciate it.



So glad you went with the larger ! She's going to absolutely love it! post pics when you can


----------



## Phlip5150 (Apr 22, 2021)

rantology said:


> So glad you went with the larger ! She's going to absolutely love it! post pics when you can


Thank You I absolutely will!!


----------

